

Could universal device operation be the next killer app? - mariorz
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/08/could-udo-be-next-killer-app.html

======
stcredzero
If mobile devices could be used to pay for transit fares and buy lunch, it
could happen. Transit fares could be what gets things started. There are big
problems with this, however. No one actually has the motivation to get this
started. The transit authorities already have fare collection that works well
enough. Security would be a big worry. No phone manufacturers would want that
headache, and there's no existing demand for such features.

~~~
baltoo
In Stockholm, Sweden you can pay transit fairs for busses and the subway via
SMS (<http://sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=4920>).

SL (the ones running the bus service) have removed all money handling from the
busses as a way of increasing security for the bus drivers. For the system to
be practical they needed to provide various alternative ways to pay for fares.

------
timcederman
Not going to happen with the iPhone, or anytime soon, sadly. We've had the
ability for at least 5-6 years with PDAs, smartphones, etc, and still nothing.
Bluetooth replacing IR as a control standard still has happened yet fer crying
out loud -- it's still just the PS3 for everyday consumer electronic devices
that supports it.

